# Bird Aeris 9?



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyone ridden one?

I really like the brand's overall approach to bikes and business.

I tend to chronically under-bike, I live in North Vancouver so generally riding steep and deep trails along the sea to sky but have a thing for short travel 29ers, so I've always liked the aether 9.
But, when I sometimes feel like giving in and buying a real basher of a bike, the new aeris usually tops the list.


----------

